
Ask HN: What's your dream work schedule and why? - galfarragem
Mine is:<p>From 6:15am to 9:00am, work alone at home.<p>Get ready and 15 minutes walk&#x2F;cycle to an office.<p>From 9:30am to 12:45pm, team work.<p>Wednesday and Friday work from home only. 6h&#x2F;day (3h on Friday), 27h&#x2F;week.<p>Why? I&#x27;m only productive during mornings. Early morning for deep work and the rest of the morning for team work. Free afternoons and long weekends (starting at 9h friday) for a balanced life.
======
dnh44
My dream schedule is no schedule. Just do things when the mood strikes.

